# tried something new with lens I like it !



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been thinking of trying this same thing. Just need to go by the local tint shop and get some scrap pieces to try with. I figure the hardest part will be getting the right size hole in the middle.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

What kind of window tint works the best.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't get confused on what he uses. It's actually a white window film. More like window frosting you find in Home Depot or Lowes or some other hardware store for decorating your home windows. 

He cuts it out with a 2215 or so size shaft. 

But it does work great....I shot indoors a couple years ago with a plain old DY 6X lens in a CR target housing. It worked great. I may try the window film this year as I loved how I held but I saw to much of the target. I wanted it just a bit smaller but I know I don't want it as small as Jesse has his hole.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I got the 95% black out . I will try it outside today but the way im thinking your eye will focus on the brightest part.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I did this a couple years ago with a piece of white paper, although you could use any color paper you like. It helped me get over some target panic I had. Just cut the paper the size of your lens, and then cut a hole in the center of it. It is an easy way to try it without making a mess of your lens with something that sticks to it. This way you can remove it easier if you don't like it.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

DHawk2 said:


> I have been thinking of trying this same thing. Just need to go by the local tint shop and get some scrap pieces to try with. I figure the hardest part will be getting the right size hole in the middle.


I read the other day where he said he uses about a 2315 to cut the hole in the frosting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

PA.JAY said:


> I got the 95% black out . I will try it outside today but the way im thinking your eye will focus on the brightest part.


So you really used window tint...like for your car window tint 

That's not the same stuff :doh:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

YEP window tint works great..


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> YEP window tint works great..


Sounds like you guys are going to a lot of experimenting and trouble to come up with the same thing that Britesite would be glad to sell you for what I think is a reasonable price. 

I have one, but not currently using it, as I'm going to keep shooting BH Style until I can't see the pins anymore.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought a piece(frosty contact paper) off the internet for $20. I experimented with about 3 different lens magnification, and probably 5 or more different hole sizes, and I still have enough to last me till I'm to old to draw a bow. X view is probably about what, about $100 or more?, and that for 1 size hole and 1 lens magnification. Jesse does also use a 2315 for his hole size. That size didn't work for me, so that's the advantage of buying a piece of frosty contact paper. It's funny, because when we all shoot together, we all compare each others frosties...LOL


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I don't like having everything blacked out except the center tried it . the way I have it now I can see all three targets & pick the one I want. then thats the only target I see once I'm one it . it's bright & clear the other two are faded out & my eye don't even notice they are their .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> Sounds like you guys are going to a lot of experimenting and trouble to come up with the same thing that Britesite would be glad to sell you for what I think is a reasonable price.


Your right it is pretty much the same idea....and the Britesite lens is a fine lens and a decent price.....

But like archerpap said....you have a lot more options at a cheaper price for experimenting by doing this way....I have a 4 and 6X lens for the same price of the Britesite if not cheaper. If I don't like it...just take it off and go back to my regular setup and I am not stuck with a lens I don't like or taking a loss by selling it :wink:

Plus....like Jesse some of us shoot a lens and for a company that we love already :wink: My Hornet Edition DY lens won't be coming out of my housing anytime soon


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your right it is pretty much the same idea....and the Britesite lens is a fine lens and a decent price.....
> 
> But like archerpap said....you have a lot more options at a cheaper price for experimenting by doing this way....I have a 4 and 6X lens for the same price of the Britesite if not cheaper. If I don't like it...just take it off and go back to my regular setup and I am not stuck with a lens I don't like or taking a loss by selling it :wink:
> 
> Plus....like Jesse some of us shoot a lens and for a company that we love already :wink: My Hornet Edition DY lens won't be coming out of my housing anytime soon


Good point. I guess even a reasonably priced X view can get expensive if you had to buy three or four of them to get the one you want.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was using some good old packing tape last night. It was working pretty good, it blurrs out everything except what is in the hole. My only trouble was/is finding the right size object to make the hole and then getting it lined up right on the lens.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

OK Liking the frost better now :tongue: 
LETS see who the smart ones here ?? 
Whats the best way to make a PERFECT CIRCLE ? I already know DO YOU ? 
after two hours messing around I figured it out . 


> My only trouble was/is finding the right size object to make the hole and then getting it lined up right on the lens.


 one of them pre made 
Gunstar circles will get you in the center .


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> I have been thinking of trying this same thing. Just need to go by the local tint shop and get some scrap pieces to try with. I figure the hardest part will be getting the right size hole in the middle.


Shooting thru a "hole" isn't "new"....Shooters have been doing this for many, many years. Our eyes are naturally concentric and will center one circle over another automatically...if we let our eyes do the job and don't force the issue!

Start with a LARGER hole than what you need and then work down the hole size as you progress. Progress you will, and rather quickly...but don't shrink down the larger hole after 5 shots or even after a full 60 arrow round or two...If you shrink it down too fast, or you start off with forcing yourself on a tinier hole...you won't gain a thing; in fact you'll end up worse off than you were before.

This is one thing in archery where MORE may well be better...to start with. As in a MORE BIGGER hole to start with....and being patient to work your way down one step at a time.

Getting used to shooting without a dot in the middle takes a little time...as does restricting your field of view. If you start with a larger hole in the middle, you will be more relaxed and start to settle down quickly. If you start with too small of a hole, it is like chasing a small dot all over again, because you can't see...you will tighten up on muscles you didn't know you had availbable to tighten up on.

As you get better at it, you can shrink down the hole size 1/64" at a time until you get the one you SHOOT THE BEST WITH...but NEVER start too small and try to do it all at once.

Been there and done that, ha. Also, that hole size will vary from shooter to shooter...Just cuz Jesse B. uses a 2315 diameter hole...doesn't mean EVERYBODY will use that same hole size!

You eat an elephant one bite at a time.

field14


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this being done to get the same effect as a True Spot lens, essentially? 

I shot with a True Spot for months last indoor season with circles around the center to "black out" the rest of the target, only had the white visible. I switched to a higher power lens and a stick on dot and X count climbed , instantly.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

im using a 2712 hole I actually went bigger then before . with circle & dot .


----------



## stangfreek94 (Dec 1, 2008)

So, how are you getting a perfect hole?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

a piece of aluminum arrow heat it with a torch melts a perfect circle .. but got to watch the arrow will distort after too much heat .:wink:


----------



## stangfreek94 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I use a .30 cal(30-06)casing. A 23 size shaft is about .360", as where a .30 cal is only .300. If you reload your own shells, you probably have the tools. I just take the deburring tool, ream the inside of the casing until it puts a nice sharp edge in the shell, and put the contact paper of a piece of wood. I just make a hole by twisting the sheall casing around a few times, and this makes a perfectly cut circle in the contact paper. The wood allows you to cut into something a little soft. If you want a bigger hole, just use a larger diameter shell casing or if you choose a smaller hole, just drop down in shell casing diameters. I use a .300 diameter hole, both inside and out, but may try to experiment with a slightly smaller hole next year for outdoors, maybe a .280 or 7MM, which is .284 diameter, or even try a .270 or .243. The only problem is on the closest distances at all size targets(birdies,15,35,55), the only thing I see is the dot, and I like to see just a little bit outside the dot(hence a "floating" sensation). With the .300 diameter, once I get to the farthest distances, I kind of have just a little bit to much outside the dot to see. The middle distance are perfect. This is why it is nicer to be able to experiment with different size holes, and magnification. Inside, I see about half the 8 ring. To much gold, and I try to hold to steady, so with a little red, I am able to float comfortably.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I don't reload but I was thinking about that I even tried with a dremal tool to sharpen the arrow & do like you said . The shell would be perfect wouldn't melt like aluminum .


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Like Field said. Nothing really new. With the circle. I have put two Len's together one being colored material all but the hole. And theres black out another way. Cover all the white. We did this years ago.
Now for indoors a note book paper repair round patch with a hole works.Even get them in your favorite color :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

When the edge goes away on the casing, just run the deburring tool through it a few times. Will put a nice edge back on it. You don't need to reload to have these tools, just go to a local gun shop to get a deburring tool, and hit the local rifle range for some brass laying around. Probably cost less than $25, plus another $20 for the paper. Here's a link to all different kinds of forsty paper you can pick up. 

http://www.decorativefilm.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=4&c=305957

You can get all different types and lengths.


----------

